# aliases.db won't update??



## kegger64 (May 19, 2002)

I've been trying to add some aliases to sendmail without any success.  

I update the /etc/mail/aliases file, then use the newaliases command to update aliases.db.  newaliases doesn't report any error, but the modification date of the aliases.db file doesn't change, and the aliases aren't recognized by sendmail.

Anybody got a solution??

TIA


----------



## sspickle (May 19, 2002)

You probably need to adjust aliases in netinfo. Try /Applications/Utilities/NetinfoManager

-steve


----------



## kegger64 (May 19, 2002)

That worked.  It looks like the aliases.db file is ignored (though it wasn't before).

thanks!


----------

